# CO2 suppliers in Manhattan or nearby??



## Daniel Morris (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, moving to a new city sure can mess things up. I was moving into my apartment and left my co2 tank and regulator unattended on the sidewalk for 30 seconds. Someone came along and decided that they could use a co2 tank and took it. Just like that!


Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase a co2 tank in Manhattan or near manhattan. I have a feeling that I'm not allowed to take a co2 tank on the subway and I don't want to have to rent a car just to get one, so any help on this could help out alot!

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey, welcome to the city and you should definitely not leave anything unattended, especially on the subways. Theres a place I just found that does supply CO2 and even does refills. Its McKinney's and they're located on 52nd between 10th and 11th avenues.


----------



## Daniel Morris (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh wow, thanks so much! Thats perfect, I'll stop by and pick up a tank tomorrow. Got any favorite stores in the area?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

For LFS (local fish stores), I prefer to go to chinatown as they don't charge tax and you can haggle them to lower prices sometimes. Heres a list of them and their addresses to help:

In or around Chinatown:

Win Tropical Aquariums
169 Mott St
Manhattan
(212-343-2875) Pretty nice old couple that runs the store and are pretty helpful. You even get to pick out the fish yourself so you know you're getting good ones.

Aqua Star Pet Shop
172 Mulberry St
(212) 431-4311 Around the block on the other side of Wins, very small store. The owner looks sort of like Mr. Miyagi from "Karate Kid". Good fancy goldfish variety with the usual fish.

38 Aquarium Inc
371 Broome St, New York, NY
(212) 966-0397 On the corner near Wins, sometimes an old guy is there and the other times, this guy with slicked hair who chain smokes all day. I prefer not to go in there but they have very good discus for cheap prices, sometimes $20 when they're on sale. The chain smoker seems grumpy and doesn't seem to like kids or teenagers. Other than that, the store has predominantly flowerhorn fish but also has koi, 2 huge display tanks at the windows filled with probably over 400+ small fancy goldfish. Very good discus again, probably the only reason why I go into that store.

88 Aquarium Inc
123 Elizabeth St, New York, NY
(212) 431-0777 Small store, not much variety. Just flowerhorns, red parrots, some discus and plecos.

Pacific Aquarium & Pet Inc
46 Delancey St, New York, NY
(212) 995-5895 Has fresh and salt water fish. Very helpful staff and an amazing planted tank that has rare plants. Good variety of fish and supplies and cheapest for flourite (I haggled them to $16 a bag), that and I'm not too sure other places carry it. They also have eco-complete and most fish are buy 2 get 1 free. The only asian place that carries a decent variety of plants.

Midtown

New World Aquarium Inc
204 E 38th St, New York, NY
(646) 865-9604 Extremely high priced. Good variety of fresh water stuff but excellent for salt water tanks. For some reason, I get this feeling everytime I walk in that I'm not well liked in the store or something. I'm a college student with a low budget and I just like look around the store, but they always seem to ask if I need help in a way as if they're expecting you to buy something. Again, extremely expensive but very good variety of fish and a pretty decent variety of plants, they can order if you need.

Uptown
Petqua
2604 Broadway
(On the East side of Broadway, 98th-99th)
212-865-7500 Haven't been.

Brooklyn
Aquatic Creations
99 N 10th St, Brooklyn, NY
(718) 302-9080 Salt and fresh water tanks. Nothing good or bad to say about this place, just went there to help a friend carry a tank home. Fresh water doesn't have much variety, its mainly a salt water place.

Queens
Fish Town USA
19633 Northern Blvd, Flushing, NY
(718) 539-5396 Haven't been either, but I hope to some day.

Also, theres various Petcos and Petlands around Manhattan. Petco on 86th and Lexington, 33rd and 2nd ave, and another one near I think 82nd and Broadway. Petlands on too many to name, just find one and look for the rest on the bag. Hope you have fun traveling the city and looking at fish stores. I've been to more but just don't really remember them, yea...pretty sad that I like to spend time finding good fish stores. There's a lot of other fish stores besides the few that I've listed but these should be enough for just about anything. Anyway...hope this helps.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

leaving a co2 tank in the middle of nyc unattended?! what are you thinking :doh: just be glad nypd didnt storm your apt hehe.

Anyway, see below link for probably the best aquarium store around the tristate area, about 1 hr drive from manhattan:

http://www.aquariumadventure.com/stores/newyork_longisland/newyork_longisland.htm


----------



## Daniel Morris (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey with all these new stores to check out, I'm not complaining any longer. Thanks alot lildark~ I went by New World Aquarium and I definitely thought it was expensive... an external reactor that someone made DIY style for $180.. I laughed at the store manager who seemed to think it was fairly priced, but walked out on good terms.

I have heard alot about pacific aquarium- just seen alot of buzz in forums about it, so I'll check them out first.

I'm wondering do you guys have any clubs or fish/equipment auctions around here? I've got a bunch of stuff to sell and I'd rather sell to people i know.

Newguy, definitely gonna check out that place one day. 

-daniel


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be any clubs or auction places (that I know of at least) in the Manhattan area. If you want to sell to people you can trust, most people on APC would be willing to buy stuff and are very respectable. What are you trying to sell by the way?


----------



## Daniel Morris (Apr 23, 2006)

I just bought a 90 gallon with a stand before I came up here because I got it for a low price (warehouse liquidation). Then I moved it up into my apartment and realized that its just too big for the place. I filled it with water and put my fish and plants in but, I'd like to get rid of it asap. perhaps I'll go back to my 55 gallon...

I bought the new tank and stand for 350 and I'd like to sell it for 300 or even 250 considering that its 2 weeks old, and has absolutely no scratches or anything. 

Interested or know anyone who is interested?


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Daniel,

What are the dimensions of the tank and stand and what's the stand made of? Is the stand open or does it have cabinet doors?

Thanks,

Fishstein


----------



## Daniel Morris (Apr 23, 2006)

Fishstein,

Its 48 inches long, 18 inches deep, and 24 inches tall. Its really a great size tank that allows for a lot of depth, my only issue is the weight restriction in my apartment. I'll post a picture of the tank and stand as soon as I can.

The stand is black and has one large swinging door in the middle and two smaller open areas on either side of the door with smoked glass shelves. I'm not 100% sure what the stand is made of but I will call the LFS I bought it from and find out.


----------

